# Support of Sandisk SSD driver in FreeBSD



## anti (Feb 17, 2014)

I am wondering if FreeBSD supports this Sandisk 1.8'' SDSA3AD-008G 8GB 2.5 SSD.

I am planning to buy it but I am not sure if it will be working in FreeBSD especially 8.3.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2014)

It should, but I have not personally used any Sandisk SSDs.  Actually, all SSDs should work, but some have special quirks that need slight modifications to the source.  So far, I've seen those for Crucial and (I think) the Samsung 840 Pro.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

If it's a regular SATA disk I don't see any issues. But I'm not sure as it mentions "PCIe mini". PCIe mini is a slot mostly found on laptops, to use for expansion cards like Wifi modules. In which case it may have it's own controller and may not be supported.


----------



## m4r1n (Feb 17, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> It should, but I have not personally used any Sandisk SSDs.  Actually, all SSDs should work, but some have special quirks that need slight modifications to the source.  So far, I've seen those for Crucial and (I think) the Samsung 840 Pro.


What kind of modifications? Do you know where I can learn more about this? I own several servers with 840 Pro SSDs, and I am planning to use them with FreeBSD 10.0 — glad I read your post first!


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2014)

This was probably what I remember: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2012-November/070813.html.  It was committed in November 2012, so 10.0 has it.

Model-specific quirks are in this file, search by brand: http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/head/sys/cam/ata/ata_da.c?&view=markup.


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 17, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If it's a regular SATA disk I don't see any issues. But I'm not sure as it mentions "PCIe mini". PCIe mini is a slot mostly found on laptops, to use for expansion cards like Wifi modules. In which case it may have it's own controller and may not be supported.



The link also says SATA, and it has SATA connectors, but yes, there may be some weirdness.  It's also relatively expensive on a per-gigabyte basis, about three times the rate of 120/128G models.


----------

